# Catching Snowflakes



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Gotta love the tongue !!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh are they ever having fun!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute. More pictures please


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Snow Dogs !!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That is adorable.


----------

